# What is the recommended cruising level of Testosterone?



## sfstud33 (Aug 29, 2012)

I see that normal men's T levels are anywhere from 300 to 1197 according to my lab work.

That is a huge range. Is there any issue with cruising up at the higher end of that range rather than the lower? And where should your Estradiol levels be - there is also a range for E - is it better to be high end, low end or in the middle?

Im planning on cruising for about 8 weeks and then keeping the T low and blast in some primo for a while. So i'd like to get my T strategy sorted out - make sure i have a plan!


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 29, 2012)

most clinics will try to get you somewhere between 700-900 and IMO cruising toward the higher end of that leaves the possibility for more sides and EXTENDED use at those levels could possibly cause issues. Id recommend using as little as possible to keep you in a comfortable range while cruising (i have been at 200mg/wk for while and stayed in that range based on my last tests)


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Like andro said. Keep it low. Id start@ 100 mg a week and go from there. Playing it by ear and see were you start to feel good. For estro you want it on the 50's at most


----------



## grind4it (Aug 30, 2012)

My doc has me in the 800s and my E2 stays in the 20s....Zin


----------



## ccpro (Aug 30, 2012)

I agree 100-200mgs may be ideal.  I started trt with a test. level of 119 and ran 400mgs a week.  I had two bloods done during this time, both were over 2000...my doc freaked and told me to stop everything.  Of course I didn't, but I did scale back to try to get dialed in.  I'm due for another blood, but I'm guessing based on mgs I should be around 1000 currently.  I haven't had any more fatigue crashess at this level.  BTW, my estradiol was 26.  My estrogen seems to stay in check.


----------



## DF (Aug 30, 2012)

My dose is 200mg/5 days, but I'm backing it down to 150mg and may go lower.


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 30, 2012)

Mine is the Same as DF, I dropped mine down to around 125mg every 5 days. Feeling pretty good so far...


----------



## corvettels3 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm good at 100mg every 10 days.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 30, 2012)

Im at 125mg twice a week for TRT and blast with Var 3 times x week. MY problem was my script is Androgel so I`m doing my own injectable one till I can be seeing by outside of military Dr (VA) and hopefully see my script switch to oils. Will do bloods on 2 weeks and see where I am. For the military anything over 350 is high and 800+ needs to be lower it inmediatlly. At my actual dose Im feeling great!!!!


----------



## Rip (Aug 30, 2012)

My E is 29. 
Should I be doing more AI's?
I'm taking Anastrozole 1mg twice/week
Tamoxifen 10mg  twice/week


----------



## username1 (Sep 4, 2012)

29 is a good number, I wouldn't take more AI but, it all depends on how you feel. If you feel good then don't change anything.



Rip said:


> My E is 29.
> Should I be doing more AI's?
> I'm taking Anastrozole 1mg twice/week
> Tamoxifen 10mg  twice/week


----------



## Cashout (Sep 4, 2012)

When I finished my TRT, I was injecting 70 mg every 84 hours which was Mon 6 am and Thurs 6 pm.

I was able to keep my total test levels between 1100-1400 on that application and I required no AI whatsoever. E stayed between 24 - 28 consistantly.

I did that for almost 7 months of my 3.5 years on TRT. I started with 200 mg a week and that was just too much. I would clock over 2000 ng/dl for the first 5 days and then fall of to about 1000 ng/dl prior to the next injection.

As I note in my "primer" sticker at the top of this forum - use as little drugs as possible since you'll be doing this for a lifetime. It affords you the greatest chance to avoid side effects in the long term.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 4, 2012)

Cashout said:


> When I finished my TRT, I was injecting 70 mg every 84 hours which was Mon 6 am and Thurs 6 pm.
> 
> I was able to keep my total test levels between 1100-1400 on that application and I required no AI whatsoever. E stayed between 24 - 28 consistantly.
> 
> ...



Thankyou cash, this looks like a solid plan that i can try.  Im comfortable with twice weekly shots to keep levels even. Goodness knows that 800mg of primo is going to need a fair few shots each week!


----------



## BigFella (Sep 10, 2012)

My experience tells me that I have to find my own level. I was on 0.5ml Test E E3D and my T levels were above "normal". As I'm ancient (61) I moved to E5D. Now I'm back at E3D and I like it here, though I do aromatise heavily and have a hard time getting an AI dialed in properly.

Mainly because of Cashout I dropped the dose - I agree that the lowest dose possible is the best one. But for me when my T levels were back into "normal" range the lethargy and depression hinted at a return, so I was outta there fast.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey big, what is the mg per ml is your test e?  I've seen it as low as 200mg/ml and as high as 300mg/ml.  I had to remember this also when switching from prop 100mg/ml and going to test e 210mg/ml.  Had I continued the same volume (ml) of injections I would have increased my acual dosage by 2x.

Clearly blood tests every 3 to 6 months and how you feel are both criticially important.



BigFella said:


> My experience tells me that I have to find my own level. I was on 0.5ml Test E E3D and my T levels were above "normal". As I'm ancient (61) I moved to E5D. Now I'm back at E3D and I like it here, though I do aromatise heavily and have a hard time getting an AI dialed in properly.
> 
> Mainly because of Cashout I dropped the dose - I agree that the lowest dose possible is the best one. But for me when my T levels were back into "normal" range the lethargy and depression hinted at a return, so I was outta there fast.


----------



## BigFella (Sep 12, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> Hey big, what is the mg per ml is your test e?  I've seen it as low as 200mg/ml and as high as 300mg/ml.  I had to remember this also when switching from prop 100mg/ml and going to test e 210mg/ml.  Had I continued the same volume (ml) of injections I would have increased my acual dosage by 2x.
> 
> Clearly blood tests every 3 to 6 months and how you feel are both criticially important.


Hi Tranny! (Hmmm - maybe I should change that . . . )

I'm using Bayer Primoteston: 1ml contains 250mg Test E, equal to approx. 180mg pure Test.

This is a fascinating trip for me. The first blood test I did once everything had settled down showed T levels maybe 20% higher than the top of the so- called normal range. I'm of the same opinion of most of the TRT guys - use the least amount that gets you feeling right. So I cut back to 60% of that dose - moved from E3D to E5D. And I _physically_ still felt excellent - but _mentally_ I went backwards. I have to talk a lot, and I found myself hunting for words that previously came easily to me. It was really disconcerting. So I said "Fuckit" and went back to 125mg Test E E3D and my brain is working fine again. (But the most fun part was straight after I raised the dose - got an awesome pump in the gym!)

The tricky part for me at the moment is getting my E levels right. I aromatise like crazy. It was worse on the cream I started with, but is still an issue with injected Test. I was thinking I'd need half an Arimadex tab E3D - I might have to go higher. But I'm judging this not on blood tests, rather of how I feel: Slight gyno maybe, not losing belly fat the way I was earlier, and most easy to pick, quite emotional, which I actually don't mind that much. It's so much better than the numbness I've experienced for years from Prozac - which is just one of the drugs I've been able to get off since starting TRT.

Which brings me to another point: No wonder the military/industrial complex hates TRT - I'm spending half what I used to on drugs. Not good for business at all.


----------



## Illtemper (Sep 15, 2012)

Question too, what's your blend of t that you're taking?? 
I have cyp but am switching to ethanate soon


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 15, 2012)

TRT here, running 200 Mg Test E weekly (have run C before and see no difference at all between the two). This dose puts me in the 1400 range - bit on the high side - and my E2 was waaay high (think over 100). 

Since that blood work (two weeks back) I've reduced my Test dose to 150 Mg weekly and bumped my AI (aromasin) to 25 Mg daily and am feeling much better overall.


----------

